# What is your 'trigger event' for swine flu lock down?



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

Been thinking about what indicator(s) I would need to 'hunker down', you know, no work, no visitors, nothing in or out because of the swine flu problem.

My wife's an RN and I drive a transit bus.

I think this would be the following order of importance for my decision making:

1. President appears on TV announcing 'Nothing to fear' and 'Don't panic'.
2. First verified case of swine flu in my state.
3. First verified case of swine flu in my county.
4. First verified case of swine flu in my city.
5. My employer (county) announces no bus service.
5. Local government cancels schools, no church, total lock down.

I think I would risk my job and call in sick if swine flu was announced in my county. I think the number of ill would have to be 10 or better.

I don't mean to sound paranoid (I am) but I think a person should play out this scenario in their mind and determine in advance (or at least as much as your are able to do) what to do when a certain thing happens.

Sure am glad I bought all those n95 masks and Sambucol many months ago. I could have trouble getting them now. 

What say you...


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I have been fretting over this too. I have four kids in four different schools in two different towns and I work in my youngest daughters school. This increases our likelyhood of exposure. 

I think for me it will be when a case is found in our area. When they say 1 case, I think 100. Kind of like roaches, if you see one you just know there are at least 100. What bothers me is they say only 81 _registered _ deaths, which leads me to believe 100's of _unregistered_ deaths may have already occured. 

The President is supposed to have a televised announcement in about 2 hours, I am curious to see if the WHO will up the pandemic alert. DH and I made a prep run yesterday for some comfort foods, dog food etc. I am sooo glad I didnt let all those people who have called me crazy over the last 1.5 yrs sway my prepping.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The fact that there is a news conference at all with as 'few' cases and 'nothing to fear'
really gets my trigger finger happy. Why the news conference at all???? You know?

The news of riots or attacks or gov't curfews etc... is what my trigger would be.
I figure that before that they would close the schools anyway, so I don't really have to, have to leave the house after that.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

We're already at "quarantine level 1", so to speak.  We homeschool and I only sporadically leave the farm. "Lockdown" around here mostly means that I don't go into town at 7am to meet the old farmers at Dairy Queen for coffee.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm pretty much going to go on with life as long as I can, although I'll be adding to preps as much as possible (short on money, as usual -- was going to get my kitten spayed next week, and I think that money will go to feed for the stock instead). I'm in two public schools during the week, so usually catch whatever is going around. Hopefully, won't get too sick in this go-round, and will have some immunity when the next go-round comes (pandemic flu runs in several cycles until most people have had it and become immune). I'd rather catch it now while it's less virulent than wait until the next cycle when virulence will have increased, and when medical care may be scanty to non-existent.

Kathleen


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Having an SO who works in a setting with University students, I'm a little nervous...they just got back from spring break. BUT, no cases around here. 

If I was working in a hospital or school setting, I'd be wearing a mask and gloves right now. Or at a retail store, for that matter. Wonder if your boss could fire you for that....? 

If there are spikes in influenza cases in our county, we'll go into lockdown. Doesn't have to be confirmed swine flu...by the time they confirm it, it would be too late. Go to the farm, stay there. Artificer has loads of time he can take off, so there ya go. We've got tons to do out there, so we'll just do a "home stay vacation". And no..he has no say in this one. He gets sick if someone who's a carrier just walks thru the lab....his immune system SUCKS. Mine, on the other hand...I almost have to be injected with a virus to get sick from it


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

We generally never go anywhere or see anyone except on Tuesdays. We might stay home on the Tuesday following confirmation that it's here in our area. Or might not. Depends on how virulent it turns out to be.


----------



## Grizz (May 11, 2002)

Im in the swamps of Louisiana if the runoff from the cemical plants and refinerys wont kill it the pestacides from the cane fi:rock:elds will


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

We have made plans in such an event already. Dh is the only one that has to leave the house and he has 6 wks of vacation available...first swine flu in our county or any county around us, we stay home.


----------



## Grace&Violets (Apr 4, 2007)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Having an SO who works in a setting with University students, I'm a little nervous...they just got back from spring break. BUT, no cases around here.


I go to a university and have classes there 4 days a week. Shortly after spring break here, I noticed some of the students were getting sick. I got sick with some resp. crud that kept me up, had me hacking coughing, aches, etc...and ended in not being able to talk. It's been almost 3 weeks and I'm still not 100%. I had one professor even have to cancel 2 classes because she was so sick, with the same thing. I know a lot of the students went to Mexico for spring break. Lots of my classmates, all tan and talking about the great weather. Makes me wonder if they had brought back a mild version?


----------



## rosiestreasures (Apr 3, 2009)

We have been discussing this a lot in our house, as my DH works in a hospital and does 911 EMS. He is also a volunteer with a county Heath Emergency Alert Respons Team . We have his gear ready incase of deployment with either MRC or FEMA in response to a public health emergency. We have supplies for the whole family to shelter in place as well as our BOB if we are to leave with him to his deployment location. IT FREAKS ME OUT IF I LET IT, I try not to let it. I have to admit with him possibly being on the front line of this, its hard not to. I can tell you that no one has been deployed locally here in North Texas that I know of. If/when that happens I will be calling in to work and staying home with the kids. DH will probably not be with us, unless its really bad. In which case we will be living off our our BOB. We did go out and buy extra supplies as indicated on http://www.pandemicflu.gov/plan/pdf/individuals.pdf .

Let me not feed the hysteria, but if you prep, you should be good. Just be smart.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

We homeschool, so staying home is fairly easy for me and dd. Dh works at a university. Due to the threat of layoffs, it would not be a great idea for him to take days off as long as it is safe to be there. He does have basic protocols that he insists his student workers follow already in place, such as wiping down door handles, phones, computer keyboards, and the reception counter about every two hours. If it got really bad, he would start wearing a mask, changing clothes out in our detached mud room, showering immediately upon entering the house, etc.

I am watching very carefully regarding the level of mortality here in the US. To be honest, we don't go into lock down during the normal cold and flu season and as long as this flu isn't killing people, we probably wouldn't go that route, just the normal precautions. However, if mortality becomes an issue, that would change everything.


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks all for the comments. It is tough weighing personal safety and a job when you need both. I have to be more aware of washing my hands and not putting my hands to my face. Wife does it naturally, guess I will learn. Good luck to all...


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Virtualco, it does seem that it's not a "stay home and don't get it" type of flu in the U.S....it's turned into more of a "go to work, keep washing hands, and if you GET the flu, stay home from the first signs and treat is seriously" kind of illness. More and more evidence is popping up that if treated with rest and lots of liquids it's a mild flu; it's also treatable with the current tamiflu and relenza...seems to be those who kept working even when ill that are being severely affected.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nobody in the US has died from it, only 1 has been hospitalized, its a very mild form of the flu (rest and liquids)-- until people start dying in the U.S. its a non-event in my book.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

If the school where I work closes, then I guess I'll stay home. Otherwise, business as usual.


----------



## HappyPanda71 (Dec 14, 2007)

If they close schools or close the base then I guess thats my cue to stay home.


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> Nobody in the US has died from it, only 1 has been hospitalized, its a very mild form of the flu (rest and liquids)-- until people start dying in the U.S. its a non-event in my book.


I don't think this round will be the "big" one...I'm betting with the summer coming it will die out but watch out next fall/winter ... the bug will mutate and come back stronger..then we will have REAL problems.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

teresab said:


> I don't think this round will be the "big" one...I'm betting with the summer coming it will die out but watch out next fall/winter ... the bug will mutate and come back stronger..then we will have REAL problems.


I am of that same opinion..I think this round will fizzle out until the flu season picks up again..JMO


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

teresab said:


> I don't think this round will be the "big" one...I'm betting with the summer coming it will die out but watch out next fall/winter ... the bug will mutate and come back stronger..then we will have REAL problems.


I've been having similar thoughts, which is exactly why I won't try to avoid it if it remains mild.

I don't look forward to the possibility of being sick, but better sick now than dead later.


----------



## sunshinytraci (Oct 20, 2007)

In 1976 a swine flu was supposed to become pandemic and kill millions.... It didn't. Not too long ago, we were all supposed to get miserably sick and die of Avian Influenza and many of us were worried about our home flocks. Well, we'll all just have to wait and see. Again. Gotta love how the news media gets us all going.

It makes one wonder though, about the difference between what's going on in Mexico where supposedly young, healthy people have actually died from this virus and here in America where all the people who have had it made a full recovery from what appeared to be a pretty mild illness as far as illnesses go.

What could the difference be? Better health care systems, better nutrition, increased access to and use of over the counter meds, etc.? Also, more people in Mexico seem to have been infected as compared to the U.S. at this point in time so numbers may play a part. In any case, I am not going to lock up my gates just yet.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I was in lock down mode until a couple days ago... 

I've been taking oil of oregano and eating a lot of garlic so I'm not planning to lock down any more. I was starting to feel a bit panicky in the beginning, but now that a good friend of mine has caught it and successfully treated it with garlic & oregano, I'm not near as worried as I would have been. 

I've got my kids (aged between 25 & 45) using oregano oil & garlic now to protect them too.

I just looked up my recipe for elderberry syrup and had a note added that pandemics come in waves of 3. I imagine the 2nd and 3rd waves will be the bad ones. By then people will have used so many OTC drugs that it will be resistant to many of them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

*WHO Is Raising Pandemic Alert to Phase 4*

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, Verdana]Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano says that the World Health Organization will raise its pandemic alert system to level 4 -- sustained human-to-human transmission -- in response to the swine flu outbreak in the U.S. and Mexico.[/FONT]

http://www.medpagetoday.com/InfectiousDisease/URItheFlu/tb/13923


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Aintlifegrand said:


> I am of that same opinion..I think this round will fizzle out until the flu season picks up again..JMO


Yep - that is what I think, too. 

I still went to the store today to stock up on stuff we were low on... just in case.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

virtualco said:


> 1. President appears on TV announcing 'Nothing to fear' and 'Don't panic'.
> What say you...


frankly I learned to fear whatever comes out of that man's mouth, take out the nada and heed


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Sunshinytraci, you might think about WHY the 1976 fizzled or WHY Avian flu didn't affect people here (it is STILL having a big impact in Vietnam and Indonesia...over 275 dead in the first wave they had). The reason they didn't spread was the people were warned to be careful. Countries put their people on alert. They were aggressive with treatment of those who got ill. People who WERE ill didn't spread it by going to work or the store or school.

That's what they're asking this time. Would you prefer that everyone just went around as usual and it spread like wildfire? The more people that get it, the more chances it has to 1)kill someone with bad immune system; and 2) mutate.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

sunshinytraci said:


> What could the difference be? Better health care systems, better nutrition, increased access to and use of over the counter meds, etc.? Also, more people in Mexico seem to have been infected as compared to the U.S. at this point in time so numbers may play a part. In any case, I am not going to lock up my gates just yet.



In MY opinion only, the difference is three weeks. That is how long it took for the seriously ill to get sick, die and be noticed by the rest of the world. Give it another 2-3 weeks and I am willing to bet you will see deaths in the USA.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Jakk said:


> Give it another 2-3 weeks and I am willing to bet you will see deaths in the USA.


If it continues to spread, of course there are bound to be deaths. Even ordinary flu causes thousands of deaths every year.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ladycat said:


> If it continues to spread, of course there are bound to be deaths. Even ordinary flu causes thousands of deaths every year.


Just heard one of the doctors say JUST that. In a normal flu season, 36,000 Americans die from the flu.


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

teresab, and I too am thinking like you are... about this being the 'lull', but as Jakk stated, "Give it another 2-3 weeks and I am willing to bet you will see deaths in the USA."

I have no choice but to wait and see... but in the mean time I need to get some more kitty litter for the sanitation side of my preparedness...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Just heard one of the doctors say JUST that. In a normal flu season, 36,000 Americans die from the flu.


Aside from the fact that we're on the outside of the normal flu season, and this has killed otherwise healthy adults, how does it differ from the normal flu?


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

Ernie said:


> Aside from the fact that we're on the outside of the normal flu season, and this has killed otherwise healthy adults, how does it differ from the normal flu?



Ernie If I understand correctly it's the fact that it is swine flu that has mutated so it can be easily transmitted from person to person. As medications are administered the flu will mutate as it builds up an "immunity" to the medications being offered....just like taking too many antibiotics has made "superbugs".

Anyone feel free to correct me if I am misinformed or have more to add.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I think that's pretty much what they're saying. The CDC people and WHO doctors keep referring back to the fact that they can't predict this one. It started out really nasty...but for some reason it's mild in the "outside mexico" cases. AND it's the first time they've seen swine flu combine with both avian and human flu genes. Swine flu simply can NOT be passed from human to human. It's always from infected pig to human. This is something brand new...and as scientists...new is scary until it's defined.

They also seem to be worried that it will continue to mutate. People have no or little immunity to swine flu. Or avian flu. If 100 people get the flu, it has 100 chances to mutate. (I don't fully understand how it works, but each time it replicates in a new host, it replicates slightly differently). If 100,000 people get the strain...it has 100,000 chances of mutating.

Now...consider the normal human flu. Many people have immunities built up already because of past exposure to various strains. Suddenly you have a new strain/mutation running around. People catch it. they pass it along. In a normal human type flu, which we already have some immunity to, 36,000 americans die (complications usually from pneumonia or dehydration). 

With the swine based flu, you have VERY few immunities to it in the country...if the same number of people get THIS strain of flu...what are the chances that only 36,000 people will die? No one knows. It could mutate into benign and a sort of non-virus. It could mutate into something else. :shrug:

If I had to put money down, this moment, I'd bet that it's going to be just another flu...and maybe...just maybe...it will let us build UP some of that immunity to swine flu and avian flu through a mild flu. (rather like giving someone cow pox to make them immune to chicken pox...which is sort of what the vaccine does)

anyway. whatever is going to happen is well under way, eh? Makes for good TV..I was getting REALLY sick of hearing about Obama and his 100days in office.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

I am watching the statistics and listening to my instincts. So far, the US has 40 confirmed cases, only one hospitalized, and no deaths. Sounds about like our NORMAL flu. 

I am unsure as to whether the deaths in Mexico are a reason for legitimate concern, or due to their Third World medical care.

So I watch, and wait. For those who are afraid (which I think is downright silly at this point), limit your going out and about, and wear a molded surgical mask. Commonsense hygiene and avoiding sick people are gonna suffice for me right now.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

Well its hitting close to home now. Five people in NJ are suspected of having the flu. This could trigger our lockdown depending on where these people are from in NJ.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jh7zhZfeuQ1MFXLAAS5j_9pN-9OQD97R4JFG2


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Ernie said:


> Aside from the fact that we're on the outside of the normal flu season, and this has killed otherwise healthy adults, how does it differ from the normal flu?


What I find odd is that the ordinary flu typically doesn't "like" hot weather.. hence why it occurs in the fall and winter more often... however, this flu started in Mexico where it seems to have flourished even in hot conditions..


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

Two of my triggers have been meet. The president coming on TV announcing 'nothing to see here, please move on', and confirmed swine flu in FL... http://www.wftv.com/news/19311020/detail.html#-

Now awaiting a verified swine flu in Lee County, FL.

mommy...


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I'm with WI Ann. Don't overlook the fact that it might not be the worst thing to contract this flu, because if it mutates into something really, really nasty later on, that could save you with the immunity you would have gained.

If it comes around I'll take the precautions I normally do, which is to not get off the farm much and wash my hands a lot when I do. But as long as it's not any worse than it is, I'll treat it just like any other flu bug and not worry too much about it. Lots of time for that later if it mutates into something worse.

Jennifer


----------



## sunshinytraci (Oct 20, 2007)

I guess I will truly panic and barricade my family in when I hear about thousands and thousands of new cases per day (or hour God Forbid!) coupled with a ghastly mortality rate for normal, healthy individuals (in this country - not Mexico!). So far 64 cases in a week out of the 350 million people or so living in this country with a (so far) 0% mortality rate just does not press my panic buttons very hard. But I have to say, I am concerned and watchful.

I'm just doing what I always do when illnesses are going around the neighborhood so to speak - listen up for new developments, make certain we are all getting extra good nutrition, wash my hands, encourage my husband and kids to do the same, and basically follow the rules of sensible hygiene. Oh, and I'm saying lots and lots of prayers begging for this not to turn ugly. 

To be honest, I'm just sick and tired of freaking out everytime the news media lights on something and turns it into a circus show. I have to wonder how many odd, communicable illnesses are out there infecting and killing 500 people here and 5000 people there that we never ever hear about. Stories like this are HUGE HUGE HUGE ratings boosters and money makers for news outfits. I think I am more worried about getting Lyme Disease while I am hanging out in the woods this summer..... Gosh darned tiny little deer ticks...... Almost as unnoticeable as a virus until its too late....


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

it would be interesting to somehow know an infection rate for returning travelers from Mexico.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

sunshinytraci said:


> To be honest, I'm just sick and tired of freaking out everytime the news media lights on something and turns it into a circus show. I have to wonder how many odd, communicable illnesses are out there infecting and killing 500 people here and 5000 people there that we never ever hear about. Stories like this are HUGE HUGE HUGE ratings boosters and money makers for news outfits. I think I am more worried about getting Lyme Disease while I am hanging out in the woods this summer..... Gosh darned tiny little deer ticks...... Almost as unnoticeable as a virus until its too late....


On our local news they always report meningitis cases for the metro area, also norovirus outbreaks, salmonella, even though those numbers are a very few. SOme bugs are worse than others:shrug:


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> .......AND it's the first time they've seen swine flu combine with both avian and human flu genes. Swine flu simply can NOT be passed from human to human. It's always from infected pig to human. This is something brand new...and as scientists...new is scary until it's defined.......



The solution agreed upon by the insurance, banking and auto industries to repair their mistakes is finally being activated!
Excellent!


----------



## Getting There (Mar 11, 2007)

Spinner said:


> I've been taking oil of oregano and eating a lot of garlic so I'm not planning to lock down any more. I was starting to feel a bit panicky in the beginning, but now that a good friend of mine has caught it and successfully treated it with garlic & oregano, I'm not near as worried as I would have been.
> 
> I've got my kids (aged between 25 & 45) using oregano oil & garlic now to protect them too.
> .


Spinner, Forgive my ignorance, but how do you use oregano oil?


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

An old holistic remedy is to carry a pocket full of posies to ward off sickness.

It's been used by thousands of people for hundreds of years before modern medicine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

BillHoo said:


> An old holistic remedy is to carry a pocket full of posies to ward off sickness.
> 
> It's been used by thousands of people for hundreds of years before modern medicine.


My understanding is that during the black death, there were bodies laying around stinking up everything. People would hold flowers against their nose when they went out to help disguise the bad smells. Thus the "pocket full of posies".

I may either be remembering wrong, or I read wrong information. It was many years ago that I read about that.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Judging from his posting record, ladycat, BillHoo is just being facetious.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Ladycat,

I thought is was restated "pockets full of Puss" or the boils that were associated with the plague?


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

There are lots of explainations for the phrase "pocket full of posies" in the Ring around the Rosie children's rhyme.

- People carried flowers to mask the smell of all the dead plague victims
- People believed the plague was caused by "evil spirits" and that the flowers were a talisman to ward away the evil and avoid the plague
- Some early alchemists/doctors believed there was something invisible transmitted by plague victims in the air that caused the sickeness. They believed that certain herbs and sweet smelling flowers could prevent one from catching the plague.
- The pocket full of posies was carried by people to place on the graves of loved ones.
- and yes, the pus pockets on the skin.

I think there were a couple other reasons, but they escape me now...fevers.

Excuse me while I go blow my nose...where's my tissue box?


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

On a more serious note. This flu outbreak has more in common with the H5N1 Bird flu than the Swine flu.

In both cases people with HEALTHY immune systems are more likely to die vs. sick and elderly.

It's a rare process called a cytokine storm in which the immune system of a healthy person overeacts and attacks their own organs. Weakend immune system and you have a weakened attack.

http://newsblaze.com/story/20090427092841mcco.nb/topstory.html


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't know if anyone else brought this up, but it REALLY bothers me when the CDC and an intelligent doctor like S Gupta tells Americans that it does no good to close the border because the virus is already in the U.S. (I think that was Monday or Tuesday.) What??? Is he told what to say or does he think for himself???

If it's not already in my county, and Mexican truck drivers are allowed to come into my county and make several deliveries daily at practically the only factory left in the county, then wouldn't that most certainly increase exposure (if they had been in Mexico the day before) to the people in my county??? HELLO!!! 

How in the world can you contain and successfully treat something if you don't try to keep it out in the first place? This all seems like a new wonder vaccination will be the only answer, yet there isn't even one developed yet, so let's let lots more people get sick and die before they even have a chance to develop it. The more people who die, the more serious the disease, so the more people will happily take the new vaccination, yes?

When S Gupta said that on CNN I was very disturbed and if people buy that reasoning, we're in bigger trouble than I thought.

People die everyday from flus and lots of other preventable communicable diseases, but the WHO has this virus at a high level alert and apparently are expecting a pandemic, yet it would do no good to save lives to close any borders??? at least until a vaccine can be developed if people want to choose that. They say to stay so many feet away from others, wash your hands, etc., but don't close any borders???

This stinks of corporation mining mentality of earlier days. OR, maybe it's a new "test" on the global front.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

The reasoning I hear for not closing the borders to Mexico is that the Germans, Israelis, Lebanese, and British can still come in from Canada with the flu.

Those are countries that have been infected as well.

And people from those countries have been travelling to other countries and just flying into any number of airports within the continental US.

Here's a nice flu tracking map:
http://www.latimes.com/features/health/la-swineflu-flash,0,5444368.htmlstory


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

The reasoning I hear for not closing the borders to Mexico is that the Germans, Israelis, Lebanese, and British can still come in from Canada with the flu.

Those are countries that have been infected as well.

And people from those countries have been travelling to other countries and just flying into any number of airports within the continental US.

Here's a nice flu tracking map:
http://www.latimes.com/features/health/la-swineflu-flash,0,5444368.htmlstory

It would mean shutting down the US completely. No shipping allowed. Our economy would shut down.

I guess it's all about the money.


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

Rut, Roh! My county's http://tinyurl.com/cxmnc2 health department just sent a sample of suspected swine flu to the CDC. This could meet my third requirement for lockdown...

Thanks for the tracking map!


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

My senses tell me when large numbers of people start getting sick and the schools have high numbers of absenteism I am past the point I should have locked down. I tend to stay away from large crowds but one person with sickness being near me is a crowd.

For me it is a day to day watch and listen. NY has a high number of cases already.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

It's in Georgia now. One confirmed today.


----------



## mtnest (Mar 11, 2008)

They need to update that map.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

mtnest said:


> They need to update that map.


I'm getting the feeling that pretty soon they won't be able to keep up.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

We're in WV. No cases yet. Instead of going to the store or to run errands with my little ones, I have been waiting until I can go alone. The older kids are still in school. They hand sanitize as soon as they get in the car. I've explained hand washing, no water fountains at school, no sharing food or drinks and keeping their hands away from their face. No going out just for fun - movies, mall, etc. When we start seeing cases in our state we will stay home. We are in a college town that has a lot of students from other countries. I'm surprised with spring break so close behind us that we haven't seen any cases. The university has had problems with meningitis and tuberculosis in the past. Unfortunately, college kids are run down and always in crowds.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

virtualco said:


> Rut, Roh! My county's http://tinyurl.com/cxmnc2 health department just sent a sample of suspected swine flu to the CDC. This could meet my third requirement for lockdown...
> 
> Thanks for the tracking map!


It may be right in your backyard. I was wondering when it would hit Dade. I am in the Keys so my escape route is blocked. :1pig:

http://www.miamiherald.com/1484/story/1024433.html

http://www.miamiherald.com/swine-flu/story/1025703.html


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

wottahuzzee,
My 'spidey' senses tell me Miami will be first to confirm swine flu in FL. It seems I was wrong about Orlando being the first to confirm...


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

virtualco said:


> wottahuzzee,
> My 'spidey' senses tell me Miami will be first to confirm swine flu in FL. It seems I was wrong about Orlando being the first to confirm...


To be honest, with all the international travel Miami gets, I am surprised they have not had a "confirmed" case yet.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

My tipping point? When more people are dying of the swine flu, than the regular flu. Or, when the six figure death toll strikes. From what I understand, it's not untreatable... if you get it, you're not going to die... unless you were liable to die with the regular flu varieties... young uns, ol folks, and those with suppressed immune systems.


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

Swine Flu confirmed in Lee County... http://www.nbc-2.com/articles/readarticle.asp?articleid=29012&z=3 . This was my third 'trigger event' for me to consider 'lock down' in my home.

In my quest for personal preparedness I have been going to the gym regularly. I may have to revisit going to this crowded place and instead walk for the thirty minutes I usually reserve for the air conditioned, wall to wall tv'ed, gym. (is tv'ed a word)

Anyway, will wait and see if they close down schools, and if that happens the city buses may not run, if that happens it will be close to lock down for me.


----------

